

Panoramic Photographs vs. Short Focal Length lenses - amrith
http://hypecycles.wordpress.com/2009/08/09/the-whole-picture/

======
brk
Dude, seriously, submit something besides constant links to your own blog.
This topic (photo stitching to create panoramas) isn't even that well covered
and the topic is pretty stale as well.

